# Computer won't come back after going to sleep mode.



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

My computer won't let the windows programs reopen/return after going into sleep mode. The lights on the computer show it is running, but no matter how much I click on the desktop screen or hit the keyboard, the computer doesn't bring back the previous screen--or any screen.

I have to unplug the computer and then do a new start. I usually don't have many programs/apps running so I don't lose much, but it is an annoying issue. I noticed today after I unplugged and did a new start that Windows had tried to do their auto download on fixes this morning. Could this have anything to do with the problem?

Is this something that can be fixed via software settings? Or do you think this is a hardware problem that is causing it to 'stick'. 

Thank you in advance for any help or suggestions you can make. 

Cheers, Wildbill.


----------



## iwright8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Same exact issue with mine tried lots of stuff no luck yet.


----------



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

iwright8 said:


> Same exact issue with mine tried lots of stuff no luck yet.


Are you using Win 10. We might have to go to Microsoft support for Win 10 if it is an issue with there software.


----------



## iwright8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ya I am. I completely wiped my solid state and now I'm having all sorts of problems. My hunch is, its a hardware issue.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

One thing you could try. Go into the device manger and right click, and selct properties of your peripherals (Mouse: Touchpad;HD Compliant..:Keyboards..etc)
In Each open the power management tab and mark the square, "allow this device to ...etc"


----------



## iwright8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Tried that got nothing. I'm gonna try and see if I can sleep and then come back to a working state in linux or another free OS and see what happens. If not i might go and buy a new motherboard tomorrow.


----------



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

davehc said:


> One thing you could try. Go into the device manger and right click, and selct properties of your peripherals (Mouse: Touchpad;HD Compliant..:Keyboards..etc)
> In Each open the power management tab and mark the square, "allow this device to ...etc"


I'm Working my way through the items in the device manager, I haven't seen anything like a power management tab, however, I did find this in the display adapters (Nvidia GeForce GTX260): 
Device PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05E2&SUBSYS_82E31043&REV_A1\4&2eb3824&0&0018 requires further installation. Not sure what this means. Could you advise?

Thanks, Willdbill2u


----------



## iwright8 (Feb 24, 2016)

Went to have someone look at it. They used a program to update all my drivers and a still had the issue. They suggested it could be the graphics card. So I bought a new one and I'm still having the same issues.


----------



## wildbill2u (Mar 30, 2007)

Gotta be a software problem. Did you see my response to Dave HC. above. I did find one thing that seemed incomplete--but didn't have the foggiest idea of what it was. Following his advice I went through the device manager but a lot of the items don't have a power management tab. What was your experience with trying this--or have you.


----------



## iwright8 (Feb 24, 2016)

I've spent all day looking for solutions bought a new motherboard and that seems to work so far. I also completely wiped my computer but when I did that and tried to sleep with the old motherboard it crashed. I switch everything to the new motherboard and its working again. So hopefully this holds up. I have to install a newer version of windows 10 still but right now its seems the problem was the board on my end.


----------

